# Reader question: Does it turn you off seeing 'sign up for my newsletter'?



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

I realize newsletters are an important tool for authors in order to connect to readers, but I'm curious to know if readers get turned away from it because they see it so much of it in ebooks? Or do readers just ignore it altogether? Sometimes the 'Sign up for my newsletter/mailing list' thing is in both the front and back of the book. How do you guys feel about this?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I would be one of the group who ignores it. If I add up all the author newsletters I subscribe to, it would total ... let's see, carry the 1 ... uh, zero. I guess I might therefore be inclined, at least in my case, to disagree with your initial assertion that "newsletters are an important tool for authors in order to connect to readers". I guess great writing is what connects with this reader, not promotional and marketing activities.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't get turned off because of a sign up for a newsletter. Many books have them. Many publishers have them, which is a bit different of course as its for all their authors, not just one. 

Turnoff can be though if the author goes on and on in a weird and begging way about the signup. That is if I happen to see it. I start books from the cover so I do come across those from time to time. But just the signup link? No, doesn't bother me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Random House let me select the authors I was interested in and then Random House sends me an email when they have a new release. I also signed up for Amazon's notification for authors I like. Neither one works all that well, although Random House works better than Amazon. In fact, one of my favorite indie authors doesn't even have a sign up on Amazon.

So, yes, I prefer to sign up for individual author's newsletters as long as they are only notifying me of new releases or a sale.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i ignore them.  i don't dislike a simple request, but it gets annoying when authors sound like they are begging.  and even more annoying when they don't understand that some people will never sign up for anything.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

In all honesty, I ignore them too. It takes a lot for me to "sign up" for an author. They have to be in a select list that consistantly write books that I enjoy...and even then it's sort of a hard push (I'm picky with what comes into my email inbox). Though most of the authors I do care to hear from are on Twitter or Facebook...but like I said, they are a select amount.

Tris


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't think I have ever noticed a sign-up notice as you describe. Partly just me being oblivious, partly because I have myself fairly well-trained to look past marketing without noticing it. There are only two or three current authors who l would even consider signing up for, and I suspect my desire to avoid more sales pitches would override the desire for the information in the newsletter.

I'm sure some readers love then and find them valuable, but they aren't for me. So the question really doesn't register for me.


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

So this begs the question, for those authors that you HAVE signed up for their newsletters, did you sign up through the linkage/advertisements in the ebooks? Or did you do it from their website?


----------



## RubyMadden (Jun 11, 2014)

No, not me. I like them and sign-up all the time. Lots of authors are very clever in how they go about reaching out to their readers. I don't think it seems like they're 'begging' for attention or sales, more that they're just seeking a way to remain connected to their readers and fans. It's entirely voluntary and anyone can unsubscribe whenever they want to for whatever the reason.


----------



## RubyMadden (Jun 11, 2014)

Marie Long said:


> So this begs the question, for those authors that you HAVE signed up for their newsletters, did you sign up through the linkage/advertisements in the ebooks? Or did you do it from their website?


Both, as well as from FB Author pages, tweets, blogs, etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you talking about 'please sign up' requests at the end of a book? I completely ignore them. In the first place, I don't really want to get newsletters in my email. In the second place, I read on an eInk device and the web browser is barely adequate, at best, in my opinion. So it would be too hard to do so.

I have some authors listed at Amazon for notification when something new comes out. 

There are a couple authors I follow on FB. . . people I got friendly with here in the early days but who've moved on, and whose books I enjoyed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

When you use the word newsletter, it sounds as if there's some kind of chatty, newsy thing several pages long that hits your email every week. That's not it at all. 

Do you want to be notified of new releases with the assurance that it's all that will be in the email? For those of you who ignore the sign up form, that's fine. Obviously, the author didn't leave you panting for more. For those of you that want to read more by the author, this is a nice convenience. One of my favorite indy authors doesn't have a sign up at the end of her books and does not even have the sign up at Amazon, which doesn't work anyway. I have to remember to check on her every couple of months.

And yes, if I want to read more, I do sign up, although there aren't many authors that I absolutely have to read their next book, either trad or indy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, having it at the end doesn't turn me off, and no, I don't sign up. I get so many emails about so many things that I don't sign up for more.  And frankly, I read a lot. And enjoy a lot of books. I don't need a constant barrage of "here's the next book!!" If I really enjoyed it, I'll seek out more.  Or if I don't, it's because I'm enjoying something else, so it's all good. 

Plus some authors don't limit them to new releases.

I don't page through from the front of the book, so if there is a sign-up in the front, I don't see it.  I do think it shouldn't be in both places.  Seems kind of desperate. 

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Marie Long said:


> So this begs the question, for those authors that you HAVE signed up for their newsletters, did you sign up through the linkage/advertisements in the ebooks? Or did you do it from their website?


Never from the book. The few I signed up for I either knew from KB and they write a series I am following, or my favorite ones are those that get together from a sub genre and write a fun newsletter/website. For example The Word Wenches.

And I always in every case already knew of the author, have read their books etc. I ignore all links in ebooks as I would have to turn on wifi, get stuck on a website with the experimental browser on my e-ink kindle, or try to figure out what browser to use on my Fire. When I read books, I don't go out of the book to websites. So if I do sign up for following authors, on Amazon for new releases, etc, it is never triggered from reading a book at the time.

Its just not that important to me. Goodreads and Amazon notify me if there are new books out by authors I like and fictfact notifies me if there is a new book in a series I follow coming out. Others I file away on goodreads shelves. Other readers usually tell me if I missed it at the various forums.

I guess I prefer to have a more centralized place for that information rather than seperate emails for every single author.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Marie Long said:


> So this begs the question, for those authors that you HAVE signed up for their newsletters, did you sign up through the linkage/advertisements in the ebooks? Or did you do it from their website?


I sign up for them once in a GREAT while when there is a giveaway that requires it or has bonus points for signing up. I then unsubscribe as soon as the contest is over. I sign up and read, let's see, to quote NogDog, carry the one, zero newsletters. I do visit some author websites weekly and read up on their news. There is one author newsletter I signed up for ages ago that has no "unsubscribe" so it still shows up. This was in early internet days and I don't think there was an "auto" system back then.

I'd say my behavior of signing up/unsubscribing mirrors that of many of my blog readers. When I've done giveaways and mention that anyone signed up to the blog (a subscription that sends my posts via email) is automatically entered, I see new subscribers. After the giveaway, most of those (sometimes all) unsubscribe.

I'm sure newsletters are an awesome tool for some authors, but I am not the type to read them, therefore I don't send them out, either. I think they were probably more important in the past, but as Margaret said, there are other ways to be notified of new releases. If people want to find me, they can follow me on FB or the blog or even Amazon has a feed that shows if I have a new post up. If I want to know about a new release from an author, I typically follow them on FB or twitter or check their blog on occasion. I do use the Amazon sign up for new releases, but have only been notified once--and most of the authors I follow have now had multiple releases. I have not found that Amazon's notification works any better for indie authors versus trad authors--it simply fails 90 percent of the time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll tell you what annoys me. It's that review request Amazon puts at the end of every book now. I don't remember if I see it on my Kindle, but I definitely see it on my Fire. 

It's bad enough I get constant emails requesting reviews and "recommendations" for books to read and stuff to purchase, but that black screen just about gets on my last nerve.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll tell you what annoys me. It's that review request Amazon puts at the end of every book now. I don't remember if I see it on my Kindle, but I definitely see it on my Fire.
> 
> It's bad enough I get constant emails requesting reviews and "recommendations" for books to read and stuff to purchase, but that black screen just about gets on my last nerve.


Yes, it's on the Voyage and I'm pretty sure it's on the Paperwhite. And, see, I like it. I can ignore it, but mostly, I use it to put the book on my Goodreads shelf as read with a star rating. I don't have to remember to open up Goodreads and put that I've read the book. (Have I mentioned that I'm really, really lazy? ) I never bothered very much on tracking my books before they started the linkage with Goodreads and the review-at-the-end-of-the-book option.

EDIT: Plus, if it's a series, the page tells me which is next in the series and lets me go to that book's page on Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, it's on the Voyage and I'm pretty sure it's on the Paperwhite. And, see, I like it. I can ignore it, but mostly, I use it to put the book on my Goodreads shelf as read with a star rating. I don't have to remember to open up Goodreads and put that I've read the book. (Have I mentioned that I'm really, really lazy? ) I never bothered very much on tracking my books before they started the linkage with Goodreads and the review-at-the-end-of-the-book option.
> 
> EDIT: Plus, if it's a series, the page tells me which is next in the series and lets me go to that book's page on Amazon.
> 
> Betsy


Okay. I may not be annoyed anymore. I always had a problem navigating Goodreads, but I may just start rating the books I read as long as I don't have to write a review.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay. I may not be annoyed anymore. I always had a problem navigating Goodreads, but I may just start rating the books I read as long as I don't have to write a review.


No, you can just do the rating.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, you can just do the rating.
> 
> 
> Betsy


AND . . . . while it goes to GR, I don't think it goes back to Amazon. At least not publicly. It is reflected on kindle.amazon.com or the 'your collection' link in the 'digital content' section of 'your account'.

No clue if it is reflected in the overall star rating.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Marie Long said:


> So this begs the question, for those authors that you HAVE signed up for their newsletters, did you sign up through the linkage/advertisements in the ebooks? Or did you do it from their website?


Please note that those of using e-ink kindles really can't really click on links to the net. Some of us keep our wi-fi off, some are reading somewhere that there is no connectivity, and some of us just dislike trying to get the browser on the kindle to work. Remember, it is a reader, not a tablet. It's the same as if reading in a printed book. I can't click anywhere.


----------



## WHDean (Nov 2, 2011)

1. Put any request for anything at the *end * of the book. No first-time reader is going to sign up for a newsletter before they've even read the book. That should be obvious.

2. I don't mind a request at the end of the book. But I guarantee you I would never sign up for anything called a "newsletter" from an author (any author). I have visions of being inundated by spam aimed at keeping up visibility, "deep thoughts," and recommendations for things I don't want. I might sign up for something called a "new release notification" that explicitly states "You will only ever been sent an e-mail when I release a new book." This tactic might get you a lot more sign-ups than a newsletter. But be forewarned. If I sign up for something like that and end up getting spam, you will wish you hadn't pulled a bait a switch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, you can just do the rating.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Great, thanks.

And this thread inspired me to look up one of my favorites that doesn't have a sign-up for new releases and ... ta-da ... she had a new book out. I'm happily reading it now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> AND . . . . while it goes to GR, I don't think it goes back to Amazon. At least not publicly. It is reflected on kindle.amazon.com or the 'your collection' link in the 'digital content' section of 'your account'.
> 
> No clue if it is reflected in the overall star rating.


It doesn't seem to be; I just reviewed something and it wasn't added to the book's rating on Amazon. Of course, it wasn't added to my kindle.amazon.com either. I wonder if it's because it was KU?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It doesn't seem to be; I just reviewed something and it wasn't added to the book's rating on Amazon. Of course, it wasn't added to my kindle.amazon.com either. I wonder if it's because it was KU?
> 
> Betsy


Hmmm

I do think kindle.amazon.com ONLY Includes stuff you own . . . . . one of my periodic mild complaints to the Zon . . . . no way to keep track of Prime or KU borrowed items.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

It doesn't bother me to see this in e-books, but I'd ignore it since I have no interest in receiving newsletters.


----------



## ravenoak (Dec 15, 2014)

It doesn't bother me either since I usually ignore it. I get enough email these days.

But as an author, I understand the necessity of it & why publishers want it there. 
I try to review everything I read because I know it's helpful to the authors, but most of the time, if I want info, I go to their social media platform of choice or their website rather than joining a mailing list.


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

They don't bother me but then I don't pay much attention to them.  It's kinda like white noise to me.  If I do want to sign up to an author's mailing list then I do it via the author's website.


----------



## devalong (Aug 28, 2014)

*Reader hat:* I read a sick and twisted amount of books on my paperwhite and I've seen some with the sign-up, website, and all sorts of marketing in the front. I don't like that practice.

*Writer hat:* I put my link in the back well after _The End_. I don't call it a newsletter and it never is - I just say "Please join my mailing list..." with the link. I only use it for new release.

I also put a link to my other books and my author page at the end of my book along with all the legal stuff, cover credits, etc. I start my book with the first page, I hate seeing a bunch of legalese and extraneous information at the start of a book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

devalong said:


> *Reader hat:* I read a sick and twisted amount of books on my paperwhite and I've seen some with the sign-up, website, and all sorts of marketing in the front. I don't like that practice.


Too much front matter is particularly annoying when you are trying to read a sample. If I have to scroll through endless pages to get to the actual story, I drop it.

I do like to see the description/blurb at the front of the book in case I havn't gotten to it right away and don't remember what it's about.


----------



## Daniel Harvell (Jun 21, 2013)

Newsletters are a solid marketing tool - almost any website (author or otherwise) that employs a strong marketing plan will have a newsletter sign-up option. As long as it isn't obnoxious (like popping up on every page you visit), I think it's become so standard that it doesn't bother anyone at all. Those who want the latest news from that author will happily sign up; those who don't want another email in their inbox will ignore it without a second thought.


----------



## WHDean (Nov 2, 2011)

Daniel Harvell said:


> Newsletters are a solid marketing tool - almost any website (author or otherwise) that employs a strong marketing plan will have a newsletter sign-up option.


Well, only 1 out of 20 (or so) people who replied to this thread unqualifiedly endorsed the idea. The other person who agreed only agreed with new release notifications. Everyone else was either indifferent or opposed to the idea. Even you qualified with "as long as it isn't obnoxious." That's enough to make me question how "solid" this marketing tactic really is.

I also can't square the idea that people are interested in newsletters from all and sundry with the fact that governments are being pushed to legislate mass e-mail messaging. The Canadian government, for example, recently passed a law that requires organizations (including schools!) sending out mass e-mails to get expressed/written permission from recipients. That fact doesn't exactly speak to a general openness to newsletters.

A link to a website makes more sense. Even if people can't click from their device, they know it exists if they're interested.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I agree with Dean.  I wouldn't call it a solid marketing idea. It could be that I'm just lazy as a reader and a writer, but I don't read them or write them.    I babble aplenty at my blog and that's pretty much the way I drop in and skim for news on the one or two authors I occasionally visit.  I have signed up for a number of newsletters for giveaways, but I pretty much either delete without looking at them or skim at best to see if I won.  I don't care if a writer does a newsletter, but don't put a bunch of links at the top of the book (Newsletters from publishers are of mild interest because they announce multiple books in a newsletter, but I don't sign up for those either. I can read them online if I want to see them).  

If there is too much front matter at the front, it kills the sample.  And I read samples.  If they are too short and I'm on the fence, it's pretty simple:  I don't buy.  I have been fooled by samples, of course, but at a guess, a book has a better chance with me if I see more of it and am drawn in.  I give a book 30 pages and samples are rarely that long so the more sample, the better.


----------



## AlbertB (Nov 11, 2014)

I think it's awesome! I always get free stuff, advance notice of new stuff coming out and, best part? I actually get real responses from the authors! If I like the author, I sign up.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

WHDean said:


> A link to a website makes more sense. Even if people can't click from their device, they know it exists if they're interested.


I have been known to click through to a website - or the author's amazon author page at the end of a book. I'm actually quite likely to buy the next one in a series in this way, even when reading on my kindle paperwhite. But an email sign-up? Never.


----------



## RubyMadden (Jun 11, 2014)

WHDean said:


> Well, only 1 out of 20 (or so) people who replied to this thread unqualifiedly endorsed the idea.


I counted.

1. How many disliked x (1)
2. How many ignored/don't care xxxxxxxxx (9)
3. How many are okay with an email/newsletter subscription xxxx (4)

It would seem that more than being disliked, the reader will ignore. Those who are interested, will consider joining and simply unsubscribe if they don't like what gets emailed to them.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

They don't bother me as long as they are in the back (in the front, they take up valuable room that would other be part of the sample pages and I hate short samples  ). 

I do subscribe to newsletters if I loved the book and want to keep up with that author. I guess I've been lucky in that the authors I subscribe to don't indiscriminately send newsletters. It's usually only once a month, or else whenever they have a new release or something. However, I never sign up from the book. I find connecting on my Paperwhite to be an annoying PITA - I'm still amazed that you have to go into the settings menu to turn on the WiFi instead of it being a one-click button on the top menu, and it burns the battery so I don't like to leave it on. 

Instead I get on my computer and go to the author's website to subscribe. Usually, if I'm that interested in them, I want to check out their website anyway and see when their next release is scheduled.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't mind the newsletter requests. I mostly overlook them, but I have signed up for a couple of newsletters from within the book (almost all the newsletters I'm subscribed to were clicked from Kboards). With that said, I do find it annoying when the signup links are placed at the beginning of a book.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Slightly OT:  I clicked on a twitter link/article today because it was supposedly some tips for doing signups for newsletters/announcements.  First thing that happened when I arrived was a huge popup inviting me to sign up to the blog.  Yeah, it irked me.  I hadn't even read a single article or figured out whether this page was useful.  I clicked away without reading a single thing.

I know those popups are popular. I know you can close them and read and sign up later.  Shrug.  I also know I am curmudgeonly and the "in your face" thing bothers me.  I don't want to see popups or be invited to sign up to anything. This is true whether I'm  visiting a known site (swanson's vitamins I'm looking at you. I already get too many deal notices from you.)  

Again, I'm sure all these things are useful and most people may not be bothered by them.  But I'd have to want to read an article pretty badly to stick with a page after the popup.  In Swanson's case, they get away with it because I already like and buy their products, but it still irritates me.

FWIW.  YMWV.


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

I never subscribe to them because GoodReads would send me a notification if my favorite authors have anything new out. I also tend to binge read, so I usually wait until there is a couple of books out before cycling back to an author.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I would never subscribe to a newsletter.  I do however follow authors on GoodReads and GR will tell me if they have a new book out or web post.  So a shout out to "follow me on GoodReads" would get my attention (the author would also have to maintain an active presence there).  I especially like seeing what my favorite authors are reading either for personal pleasure or research.      

However I don't mind if at the back of the book there is a list of other titles from the author (I especially like it if they are in the order they should be read and grouped by series).  I also don't mind a listing of their website or if they give a feedback email address.  (I once contacted an author about numerous formatting errors that he didn't know was in the ebook since his big publishing house took care of the conversion, he was very grateful.)


----------



## phoenix795 (Dec 31, 2014)

Most of the times!!!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Put it in the back.  We don't know if we like your style before we read your book.  So front is rather useless, gaudy and ostentatious.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Obviously, the author didn't leave you panting for more.


That is a somewhat strange assumption. I have plenty of authors that I love, but I don't sign up for all of their newsletters. Not because they didn't "leave me panting for more." But because I already get over two hundred emails a day. Besides, Amazon has my buying history and has always been very good about doing that work for me. I got an email from them yesterday with a list of recommendations, two of which were authors I have read previously who have new books out. In addition, I'm not Pavlov's dog. Just because I get an alert doesn't mean I'm going to be all "OMG MUST BUY NOW!" Maybe I'm a more deliberate shopper than others, but I'm not someone who just buys books in bulk like you would buy cereal and then hoards them. I go looking for books when I want something to read. And when I want something to read, the first thing I'll do is check out my favorite authors first. I don't need to know about their new book the second it comes out. I just need to be able to find it at the moment I want to buy it.

The few newsletters I do sign up for are from people and companies who provide _interesting content_. Seeing a newsletter sign up request doesn't turn me off any more than seeing a Facebook or Twitter icon. I think the thing authors need to remember is that marketing is about serving the needs of the CONSUMER. Like others, I am uncomfortable with "begging" requests for sign ups or reviews. Those are the things that get under my skin. Trying to guilt me like I have some moral obligation to help you sell your book. Give me a reason that benefits ME, and I may do what you want. But just begging me to help you out of the kindness of my heart? That's just weird. Does that make my selfish? Sure it does. We are ALL selfish. We want things that benefit us. And there is nothing wrong with that. Give me a reason to sign up, make it worth my while, and I will. But I'm not signing up because someone begs me to. No matter how much I liked the book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, when an author leaves me "panting for more," I still don't sign up for their newsletter.  I just look to see if more books are available.  If there's a notify link on Amazon, I'll use that.

Here's the thing...I have a secondary email address that I use for web and business signups.  And I get a lot of email that I ignore to that email address; I probably would ignore author signups, too. 

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

If you try guilt tripping me or begging,  it makes you look unprofessional in my eyes and I will more than likely forget about you.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I like them. If I like the book I want to sign up for more info when the author publishes more books. This makes it easy. If I don't have that I may not bother googling the author to see if he has a website.

Steve


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

There is a big difference between a newsletter and new releases only (or a blog notification).  A lot of my blog followers sign up using RSS, some use the email notification.  Oddly enough, there is an entirely different set of people signed up for my new releases list (which is only that and cover polls). 

LOTS of people don't sign up for any of it.  Shrug.  I'm one of those who just checks blog occasionally. I've signed up for Amazon's notification and it has worked exactly never.  And every author I have on there has had a new release from trad publishers to little-known indies.  I don't even get a notification for my own new releases!


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

For all of those who don't sign up...

If the back matter said this:

*Ginny's Story*

I hope you liked the book as much as I enjoyed writing it. If you're interested in how Ginny got that scar and ended up as part of the team, click here and sign up for my mailing list. *Ginny Gets Shot* is available as a short story exclusively to mailing list subscribers.

I only use the mailing list to notify readers when new books are released. I'll never sell, rent or otherwise abuse my mailing list. You are welcome to unsubscribe at any time.

Would you subscribe? Assuming you found Ginny to be an interesting side character...


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Nope.  I generally won't even sign up for a free short story, and I read short stories.  I can't think of any authors that I have signed up for, although I have seen at least two short story offers of late either at the end of an email or book.  

I think for people who do want to sign up, they will without the enticement.  But not being a signer-upper, I just don't know.  

Good luck with it!!!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

MyraScott said:


> For all of those who don't sign up...
> 
> If the back matter said this:
> 
> ...


No. I have found that you have to do several things to get the story on your reader or have to read it on the computer so would not be an enticement at all.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Actually, if the author sets the story up as as "Send to Kindle" it can be zoomed right to your kindle.  There are several free short stories available on my blog as "Send to Kindle" from various authors.  I've found it's pretty much the only way people want to read stories because otherwise it requires mailing the story or sideloading.  But only Kindle has that option.  If you have an epub reader, there's no direct way to get it to your reader.  Amazon takes the code behind the "Send to Kindle" and pops up a screen for you to login to your kindle account (the blog/me CANNOT SEE THIS).  You log in and say "yup, send" and it goes to your kindle.

So if that is your only barrier, it's possible some sites have a solution.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

The "send to Kindle" option is cool.  I will look into that.

Honestly, I don't sign up for mailing lists, so the free short story would have to be about a character I totally fell in love with to motivate me to sign up.  Even then, I'd probably unsub. 

But I know a lot of people do things I never would!  In marketing, it's important to test things, even if they wouldn't entice you.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

MyraScott said:


> The "send to Kindle" option is cool. I will look into that.
> 
> Honestly, I don't sign up for mailing lists, so the free short story would have to be about a character I totally fell in love with to motivate me to sign up. Even then, I'd probably unsub.
> 
> But I know a lot of people do things I never would! In marketing, it's important to test things, even if they wouldn't entice you.


It's the only way I'd do it, if I were doing such a thing. It can take some messing around to get it to work, but people do like the feature. And if I were going to read the story, it would pretty much have to be Send to Kindle unless it was a Frank Tuttle, Briggs, Ilona Andrews...I'd read those onscreen. I probably still wouldn't sign up for a newsletter/release notice. I know Ilona Andrews has several short stories for her Kate Daniels series and they've been free at various times, but I haven't read any. Frank has a few and I've read them. Briggs has at least one and I did read that one and am very glad--a friend of mine sent it to me and it was just an excellent read. But. I still just don't always read or get the short stories. I'd be more likely to do so if they were Send to Kindle when I spotted them. (And I know how to sideload and do it all the time because I buy books from Kobobooks. Don't ask me. I'm an enigma.)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I use FictFact.com to track series and authors for new releases and what book to read next in a series. A newsletter in my inbox would go unread


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

And yet, so many authors here swear that the best marketing they have is their own mailing list.  Someone's signing up... just not us!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

MyraScott said:


> And yet, so many authors here swear that the best marketing they have is their own mailing list. Someone's signing up... just not us!


   

I'm sure it doesn't hurt to have one, and for the most part, people here did say it didn't annoy them. They just ignore the request most of the time. For those who do sign up, they probably really do want to know about new releases (or win a big prize?) Shrug. I guess it's just a case of "your mileage will vary."


----------



## ravenoak (Dec 15, 2014)

People swear by them. I don't get it either because I typically don't join newsletters either.
But people join mine. It grows organically. *shrug*
Only about half of them read it, but I guess that's better than none.


----------



## Genevieve Mckay (Jan 19, 2015)

No, it doesn't bother me at all but I also never sign up for newsletters. I get too many e-mails in my inbox as it is. I do use the review links when they're placed at the end of e-books though. They are very handy.


----------



## cathywalker (Dec 20, 2014)

This has been a timely and interesting read. I am just about to start building a mailing list because I've heard from a few authors that their very best marketing tool is their mailing list. And yet, here I'm reading that no one will sign up for a newsletter and will unsubscribe even if they do join to get a freebie, and wouldn't read the newsletter even if it came to their inbox. So, now I have to wonder if building a mailing list is worth the effort, or if finding other ways to market my books would be a better solution.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cathywalker said:


> This has been a timely and interesting read. I am just about to start building a mailing list because I've heard from a few authors that their very best marketing tool is their mailing list. And yet, here I'm reading that no one will sign up for a newsletter and will unsubscribe even if they do join to get a freebie, and wouldn't read the newsletter even if it came to their inbox. So, now I have to wonder if building a mailing list is worth the effort, or if finding other ways to market my books would be a better solution.


This thread is in the Book Corner where, in general, people are responding as readers. BUT, kboards members are very definitely NOT a representative sample. If you ask the question in the Writers' Café about how many people have newsletters and how effective they feel they are from the perspective of the writer, you would probably get better feedback.

All this thread really proves is that the people who are members of kboards and cared to respond are, in general, not newsletter-signer-uppers or newsletter-readers.

The other question for you, of course, is, even if only a handful of folks sign up and read, that might be all you need. I'm not intending to compare a legitimate marketing tool to spam but there's a reason there are companies who make miliions of calls or send millions of emails. Even if only 1 percent (or less!) respond, it's not cost them much and they've possibly reaped a profit. So it's worth it for them. Or, at least, that's what I learned in my marketing class in college 35 years ago.


----------



## cathywalker (Dec 20, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> This thread is in the Book Corner where, in general, people are responding as readers. BUT, kboards members are very definitely NOT a representative sample. If you ask the question in the Writers' Cafe about how many people have newsletters and how effective they feel they are from the perspective of the writer, you would probably get better feedback.
> 
> All this thread really proves is that the people who are members of kboards and cared to respond are, in general, not newsletter-signer-uppers or newsletter-readers.
> 
> The other question for you, of course, is, even if only a handful of folks sign up and read, that might be all you need. I'm not intending to compare a legitimate marketing tool to spam but there's a reason there are companies who make miliions of calls or send millions of emails. Even if only 1 percent (or less!) respond, it's not cost them much and they've possibly reaped a profit. So it's worth it for them. Or, at least, that's what I learned in my marketing class in college 35 years ago.


Of course, you're right. Thanks for making things a bit more clear for me. I'm still trying to get myself into the whole online marketing and social media treadmill. I've taken in so much information and am determined to make things work for me. It helps to have level heads give good advice.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

cathywalker said:


> Of course, you're right. Thanks for making things a bit more clear for me. I'm still trying to get myself into the whole online marketing and social media treadmill. I've taken in so much information and am determined to make things work for me. It helps to have level heads give good advice.


Different things work for different people/genres too. *IF* I were to sign up for a giveaway/newsletter, it would have to be in a certain genre. I notice this sort of thing just on forums. More females comment than males. That probably also translates to who will or won't sign up for a newsletter. I know from past signups of ANYTHING, more women sign up than men. But that could just be my experience. Things change ALL the time. One day, there will probably be a giveaway/newsletter that I sign up for and stay signed up for...


----------

